# Discard/Trim is not working on NFS4.2 server (FreeBSD 13.1)



## Aleks (Aug 2, 2022)

Hello

As one may know NFS version 4.2 supports discards (trim). It was acknowledged to work on many Linux distros - RHEL 7, Opensuse 15, ovios etc.
In FreeBSD version 13  (13.1 in my case) we also have NFS server ver 4.2 but discards doesn't work.
Is it a bug or?  

p.s. I'm not the only one with this issue. https://forum.proxmox.com/threads/pve-6-3-3-not-working-discard.80826/


----------

